# Stanley locking crescent wrench



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

My son just came in and gave me a pair of Stanly 10" crescent wrench with a vice grip lever on it. Took me a few minutes to figure it. After you adjust to the nut, you lock it and it bites down a bit harder on the nut. Cant wait to try it out.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

Bill said:


> My son just came in and gave me a pair of Stanly 10" crescent wrench with a vice grip lever on it. Took me a few minutes to figure it. After you adjust to the nut, you lock it and it bites down a bit harder on the nut. Cant wait to try it out.


found it bill the stanley max grip adj. wrench. may have to try it.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> found it bill the stanley max grip adj. wrench. may have to try it.


Thats it, thats the one.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

That does look like a cool wrench, buy a digital camera, . and take some action shots for the boys. 

Don't let me down now , I will be waiting for those pictures


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd like to know how it works out for you


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Tried it out today, seems to work good


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> Tried it out today, seems to work good


NICE, What did you use it on , give us more details , FEED us the info our brains need


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

******* said:


> NICE, What did you use it on , give us more details , FEED us the info our brains need


Actually I used it at my house to get a boiler drain off. Lock it to the copper FIP adapter, used the channel locks on the boiler drain, crescent wrench did not slip nor round off the nut.


----------

